# Can you do this with a Hummer?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?...&featu

Manfred!

I wish we could do this to our trains(specialy live steam)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

"It would have been really funny if they got it all back together and couldn't find the keys." J. Miller.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, too many parts, maybe they should just try a VW 1200? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhfcdQf1QA


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hummer just comes apart, on its own, no special help needed. 

Garrett, how about this for the VW 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laza4DfU9a8&feature=related


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You can do this with a hummer. I wouldn't mind 
http://www.talkofnaija.com/news/chinese-businessman-destroys-his-750000-lamborghini-gallardo-hammer


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 22 Mar 2011 09:31 PM 
The Hummer just comes apart, on its own, no special help needed. 

Garrett, how about this for the VW 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laza4DfU9a8&feature=related 



Cool ad!

I did get to the point I could knock out Suzuki Swift/Geo Metro G10 (993cc) timing belts in under a half an hour, WITH air conditionning (two drive belts instead of one).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I like Jeeps but I have to admit that my '95 Grand has been a disappointment (one of the most problematic vehicles I have owned). Worse yet I suspect that years ago the Jeep dealer failed to put oil into it when changing the oil as 1,000 miles later I ended up putting 4 quarts into it. Nothing is any better than the quality of service for it. 

On the other hand I was truly impressed when (before buying the Jeep) I had taken a test drive of a Hummer (the real one). The dealer salesman drove it right up the bank of a road overpass and literally walked it up and over the guard rails. If it had not been too wide for most Jeep trails and so darn uncomfortable with the huge transmission cover the length of the interior I would probably have bought it and in retrospect I probably should have.

Now I settle for salvage yard totals that someone else has wrecked. Then I get a play toy I can afford to play with.

Jerry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a CJ, they are fun. Pretty goot skit though.

Something else you can do with a jeep....




You can do the same with a hummer though too...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZyTt8YxioE 

but you can do THIS with a Hummer


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Some years ago while on a Jeep Jamboree I was following a guy in his ZJ when he got stuck in a mud hole. Fortunately for me he was in front because when his engine quit he discovered that the muddy water got all the way into his carburetor. Needless to say he had to get towed home for some very expensive repairs. Almost as bad he opened his door and the (extremely) muddy water flooded his passenger compartment. I was lucky in that others pulled my ZJ back out of the mud hole and I discovered traces of muddy water at the very edge of the carburetor intake. I was double lucky in that I kept the doors shut. 15 years later the driver door frame still shows the level the muddy water reached reminding me to never be so stupid again.

4 wheeling can be a lot of fun but it sure can bring out our dumb side.

Large scale trains are a much less expensive hobby and can be just as much fun (unless its the other guy wrecking his 4WD).

Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I cannot do this with a Hummer. 
I cannot do this with a Jeep. 
I cannot do this with a Bug Car. 
I cannot do this Sam I Am.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you can't do that with a Hummer,

but if you put a bell on a Jeep all you have is a Jeep-Dinger.

BUT! if you put a bell on a Hummer, you then have a:

REAL...










HUMMER-DINGER!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Oh, joy."@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 28 Mar 2011 12:30 PM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZyTt8YxioE 

but you can do THIS with a Hummer 

That can be attained with anything with an idiot behind the wheel. I saw that at the race track many years ago when some kid though he would get better traction in 4wd with his truck since he had a chipped diesel. Something like 900ftlb of torque. Broke both front ujoints.

My CJ5 Has a Dana 20 up front and the Ujoints are the weakest point under full lock of the steering and too much power or wheel spin. Same as the clip you posted.


----------

